# FET process and cycle



## carlab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking a little into the future but wondered if anyone would tell me a 'normal' process to expect with a FET.
I am so very fortunate to already have two very healthy ICSI babies. DS1 will be two in a few weeks and DS2 is just 15 weeks.

I'm thinking of starting the process in May ish next year but have no idea what this process would entail how long the cycle would be etc.

Thank you to anyone who can reply.


----------



## Jenbot78 (May 20, 2016)

Hello, I am also thinking about FET in May next year as we have two embryos left. I have a beautiful DD who is now 6 months conceived through IVF the second time. I had 'unexplained infertility' but kind of explained in my mind as I have an autoimmune thyroid disorder. They added steroids to the protocol and it seemed to do the trick. At the moment we are thinking about trying naturally but time isn't really on our side as I am 39 now. Not keen on getting into the whole infertility thing again but I guess it is about just facing the fear and getting stuck in...

Anyway, not sure that was really what you were asking but just wanted to connect anyway. I am also interested to hear what the process  is for FET...


----------



## Lexiebath (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi there - can I join too. I was very fortunate and had my lovely little girl in July. Thinking of cycling with my one frostie in April. I think it’s a different process depending on whether you have a reliable cycle or not - I don’t. I just turned 40 12 weeks after DD was born!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi 
I have a son from a FET in Spain using my partners sperm and DE. 
I had a prostap shot to stop me ovulating then had a bleed about 10
Days later. I then started on progynova to build up my lining. I had a scan on day 12 to check the lining then the FET should have been a week later. However I had an issue over whether there was a cyst on my ovary so I had to have some blood tests and a rescan so it was delayed. All in all it's about a month on my protocol


----------

